# Installation Error



## gabriel4926 (Apr 15, 2013)

I was trying to download a game that I bought on Amazon, but I get an error. It says "An error occurred. Error code 0x800b0100". It then gives me a log folder and this is what I got: 

-------------------------------
Logging Started: 04/15/2013 09:17:06
Source Folder: C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)
OS v6.1 Service Pack 1 (build 7601) 64 bit
OS Product Type: 0x00000003
User Default LCID: 0x0409
-------------------------------
(09:17:06) Initialized
(09:17:06) Loading C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)\xliveinstall.dll
(09:17:06) Resources initialized
(09:17:08) Install Started
(09:17:21) Passed ProductKey
(09:17:21) Install Start Notification
(09:17:23) Verifying 0MB of 2815MB (0%)
(09:17:24) Verifying 1205MB of 2815MB (8%)
(09:17:24) Progress 8%
(09:17:58) Verifying 2741MB of 2815MB (19%)
(09:17:58) Progress 19%
(09:18:27) An error occurred. Error code: 0x800b0100
(09:18:27) An error occurred. Error code: 0x800b0100
(09:18:27) InstallProduct Error: 0x800b0100

-------------------------------
Logging Started: 04/15/2013 09:17:23
Source Folder: C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)
OS v6.1 Service Pack 1 (build 7601) 64 bit
OS Product Type: 0x00000003
User Default LCID: 0x0409
-------------------------------
(09:17:23) Hosting install
(09:17:23) Loading C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)\xliveinstall.dll
(09:18:27) Exit code: 0x800b0100

-------------------------------
Logging Started: 04/15/2013 09:17:06
EXE: C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)\Setup.exe (3.2.6.0)
DLL: C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)\xliveinstall.dll (3.1.108.0)
Source Folder: C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)
OS v6.1 Service Pack 1 (build 7601) 64 bit
OS Product Type: 0x00000003
User Default LCID: 0x0409
-------------------------------
(09:17:06) IsMainPackageInstalled INSTALLSTATE:-1
(09:17:08) Installing C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download) to C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games\Age of Empires III. Flags: 0x00000000
(09:17:08) Parsed C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)\ChainInstall.xml from C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download) [Code:0x00000000]
(09:17:08) Languages: 1 Selected:0x00000409 [Code:0x00000000]
(09:17:21) ProductKey [Code:0x00000000]
(09:17:21) Prompt result [Code:0x00000000]
(09:17:21) Launching C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)\Setup.exe elevated
(09:18:27) InvokeUacPath LCID:1033 Flags:0x00000000 Target:C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games\Age of Empires III [Code:0x800b0100]
(09:18:27) Stage 0: Error. Reason:Generic 3 [Code:0x800b0100] Msg:
(09:18:27) Installation failed [Code:0x800b0100]
(09:18:27) Install Complete [Code:0x800b0100]
(09:18:27) Stage 0: Error. Reason:Install [Code:0x800b0100] Msg:
(09:18:27) Stage 0: Error. Reason:Generic 1 [Code:0x800b0100] Msg:
(09:18:27) InstallProduct exit [Code:0x800b0100]

Logging Started: 04/15/2013 09:17:23
EXE: C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)\Setup.exe (3.2.6.0)
DLL: C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)\xliveinstall.dll (3.1.108.0)
Source Folder: C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)
OS v6.1 Service Pack 1 (build 7601) 64 bit
OS Product Type: 0x00000003
User Default LCID: 0x0409
-------------------------------
(09:17:23) Installing start
(09:17:23) Setting up callback [Code:0x00000000]
(09:17:23) Source C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download). Flags: 0x00000000
(09:17:23) Parsed C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)\ChainInstall.xml from C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download) [Code:0x00000000]
(09:17:23) Verifying 21 files
(09:17:58) Verified file 2: C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)\Media1.cab
(09:18:27) Verifying C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)\Media2.cab failed [Code:0x80073602]
(09:18:27) File 'C:\Users\gabriel\Desktop\Age of Empires III Complete Collection (Download)\Media2.cab' was not signed correctly or its contents are invalid.
(09:18:27) Verified files [Code:0x800b0100]
(09:18:27) Stage 0: Error. Reason:Install [Code:0x800b0100] Msg:
(09:18:27) Stage 0: Error. Reason:Generic 1 [Code:0x800b0100] Msg:
(09:18:27) InstallProduct exit [Code:0x800b0100]

Can anyone help


----------

